# How to take Dianabol + Deca



## MELNYAS (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey people, I'm looking for some advices and that's why I came to this forum. I am 28 years old. I am 5'9", weigh about 180 with a fair amount of fat in my stomach area. 

This is what I'm planning to do: I'm planning to take Dianabol + Deca for eight weeks, and I wanna take 200 mg of deca/week and 3 tabs of Dianabol (15 mg) 5 days/week for a period of 8 weeks. I'm a novice when it comes to weight lifting, but after talking to some trainers, that's what they're advising me. Please let me know if you have any other suggestions, comments, etc. I will appreciate it. Thanks

Mel


----------



## crackerjack414 (Aug 21, 2003)

id go with 400mg of deca weeks 1-8
and 30mg of dbol 1-4 
that should get u where u wanna go


----------



## MELNYAS (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks Cracker for responding. Anybody else wanna give me some advice? Thanks


----------



## Mudge (Aug 22, 2003)

I have never tried Deca but unless you consider yourself a testosterone god I would really do test instead, or mix them. 400 is pushing it I think for someone who wants to avoid deca dick and has no test in the stack, recovery is going to be a motherbitch.


----------



## MELNYAS (Aug 22, 2003)

What about Dianabolin, should I take for only four weeks or 8 weeks? Thanks


----------



## Mudge (Aug 22, 2003)

Dianabol? 4-6 is typical, 4 for a first timer maybe 5. Your biggest reason for getting off it if is probably going to be skin, some people dont get acne, others get it bigtime - but it is liver toxic so especially if your not taking liver supplements I'd get off of it. It is there primarily to give you some early on results until the test/deca "kicks in" which is around the 3-5 week point depending on the test and who you talk to.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Aug 22, 2003)

I would try lifting naturally for  awhile and get on the treadmill to get rid of some that gut.  If trainers are advising you to already start taking AS, I would find other trainers to get advice from.  What exactly are your goals?


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 23, 2003)

uhhhhh dont flame me for being a newbie but what is deca and what does it do


----------



## gr81 (Aug 23, 2003)

go on www.steriods.com and read about it.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 23, 2003)

See also http://www.anabolicreview.com/drugprof.php


----------



## gr81 (Aug 23, 2003)

even better


----------

